# Deathwatch interest



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I have recently gotten my hands on a copy of the deathwatch core book, and rites of battle sub book for additional chapters. While going through the thing and slowly learning my way, I would like to try the thing out.

So I post this thread, to see if there is any interest in getting something going online. 


For those interested, please post and answer the following:
Member-name - (this shouldn't be hard to figure out)
Timezone - (which timezone do you live in)
Time available - (when are you able to play)
Are you willing to be a GM - (a simple yes or no)


Having done that, let me be the first to answer.

Member-name - darkreever
Timezone - GMT -4
Time available - Thursday-Sunday, after 8 or 9 PM
Are you willing to be a GM - no


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

Member-name - steampunktau
Timezone - GMT-5
Time available - weekly 6pm to ~10pm, weekends are mostly free (sunday is the best day for me though, saturday is 40k day at my store), all times local.
Are you willing to be a GM - yes once I learn the rules, I've never played Deathwatch.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well thats two of us so far; well two players and zero GM's anyway.


Anyone else have any interest?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Member-name - Entai
Timezone - Eastern
Time available - Weekdays after 6pm eastern, weekends all day.
Are you willing to be a GM - If it was a small group, I could give it a shot.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, that makes three of us, with one person willing to be a GM. I do believe the minimum players desired is, in fact, three people (two player characters and one GM) so we may indeed have enough people to start something and give it a go.


It really depends if both of you are up for it, and when you would like to try starting this?


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm good pretty much anytime. I'd like there to be at least three players, but if DW works well with two then that's cool too.

My best times will be from around 7 pm to 10 pm or so EST (GMT-5) weekdays. Can't do saturdays because thats 40k day. Sundays would work best for me, but I can swing any day other than Saturday. This is going to be done via IRC, correct?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The deathwatch book itself mentions that you need three people to play, and thats the only mention of people. So from that, you can work out that it requires two people for characters and one for the GM at the very least.

Personally, for a first run I would love three players and one GM; but there is no telling if we will ever get a fourth person here.


If someone does come along and wants to play, that is fine. The first thing we all need to do anyway is gather in some online location and create our characters and decide what is to happen from that point on.



As long as everything is fine with both of you, would you like to get this started this coming Thursday at 7:30 -4GMT? (Thats 7:30 for Entai and myself, and 6:30 for steampunktau.)

For meeting up in one location, I will suggest and put forward every where chat: http://www.everywherechat.com/index.php
-I would rather not use IRC if only because its a tad of a pain in the ass, and I have to re-download everything. Where-as every where chat should not require anything in order to use. (Or else its been so long I don't remember.)


And for rolling, for those of us who do not have or do not want to use actual dice: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

the advantage to IRC is that we can use a dice roller bot to roll in the room, rather than having to roll separately and just post what we rolled in the room. Its just easier and more straightforward to do it this way IMO


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

As far as the CS'. Do you have a recourse for those, when it comes to this campaign, or should we just use the template in the rulebook?

I keep editing my post.
If you haven't even read it. Good.

Anyways, I read through the core book, and Rites of Battle, and I'm really excited about this! I can't wait to start.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. 

As the gm, and only having 2 players, I'm going to allow either the most knowledged player to play 2 pc's or if you both feel comfortable, then you both can. I would like to have at least 4 members in the kill-team. 

If anyone objects, please let me know. As I will always be open for suggestions considering we're all new to this. 

I'm very excited to start this. I have been reading the core book through and through, and gotten the hang of it. I'm looking and decided I may not need a gm kit at all, since everything I need as the gm is in the core book. Also in the sub book you mentioned, it was a great source for plot ideas and storyline starters. Thanks to the both of you for mentioning this. I'll be looking forward to playing with the both of you.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, IRC it is then; anyone have any problem with meeting Thursday at 7:30(6:30)?


In regards to number of characters per player. I have been doing various forms of roleplaying through the years and have learned to stay at one player per character at a given time. At least when it comes to those who are going to have any fleshing out or mean anything to the player. More characters per player in a single game means more work, potential for error, and a possibly worse time.

So though two players per character may be offered, it is not an offer I will be taking up.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright. I just thought I would throw out the option. 
I will have to download the irc client and such. 
Would you be able to point me in the right direction fornsaid download please?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lets see if this one works: http://www.mirc.com/get.html


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Lmao. 
Got ya. 
Anyways, can I expect CS's to be done and ready by Thursday then?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I was of the thought that we would make our characters in session one. That way everyone can have a record of things, in case something gets lost or what have you.

If we don't want to do that, will have a character created and ready by Thursday.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

That sounds good. Like I said before, I'm open for suggestions. Any little bit helps in the long run.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Member-name - Katie Drake
Timezone - GMT -5
Time available - Mostly late at night, 9pm or later is usually best.
Are you willing to be a GM - Maybe after I get more used to the whole thing.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm. The time is kinda harsh. Maybe we can work something out to get you in our group!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Entai said:


> Hmm. The time is kinda harsh. Maybe we can work something out to get you in our group!


I wouldn't count me in 100% - my schedule is ever changing. I think I'd do best as the person who can sometimes play and sometimes can't.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha. I've encountered plenty like that. I may be able to work something out.  do not give up hope. XD


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

In the process of acquiring the DW and ROB rulebooks. Once I have them I'll get my character put together, unless we're doing it in round 1.

Also, do you know how to load a dicebot? I can set it up if you don't, its no problem.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

steampunktau said:


> In the process of acquiring the DW and ROB rulebooks. Once I have them I'll get my character put together, unless we're doing it in round 1.
> 
> Also, do you know how to load a dicebot? I can set it up if you don't, its no problem.


Yeah, we'll be making the CS' on our first day.

If you could, that would be very helpful, and much appreciated!


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Member name- Might of the Emperor

Time zone- GMT-5

availability- anytime(yay being unemployed

Ability to Gm- I could once we get a few games in, although I do not have any rpg experience.

On a sidenote, I just ordered my books off amazon today, and they will not be here until next week; that said, should I just join in once I have them, or can someone help me along?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might of the Emperor said:


> On a sidenote, I just ordered my books off amazon today, and they will not be here until next week; that said, should I just join in once I have them, or can someone help me along?


I'd be willing to help you along for the character creation.


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok great, thank you  I am quite excited to play, to say the least. When should I be checking for specifics on a channel to join, etc?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Check here periodically. 
Thursday at 7pm eastern time will be round one and when we will begin making CS'. 
I will be the gm for a while until we all decide to switch it up, or not. That choice will be made later.


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Alright, fantastic. I will be here.


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't think I'm going to be able to make it. I have some stuff going on that I'd completely forgotten about. Sorry


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats fine, I will be around all day Friday and Saturday and can work with you. Just shoot me a PM here and we'll work out your character.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Also, hopefully by then I'll have a story line finished. I have most of it good to go, just making simple changes here and there. Darkreever will fill you in at that time.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And as the time for this approaches, I have set up a room (simply labeled deathwatch.)

Hope to see everyone who can make it there.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Will be there as soon as I can


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Where am I supposed to be??


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

We are in the room, where is everyone?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Might of the Emperor said:


> We are in the room, where is everyone?


Is it even supposed to start right now? I forget.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, from some slight miscommunication and lack of most people having irc, session one is to be in every where chat: http://www.everywherechat.com/chatnow.php

room name is deathwatch, and as of right now Katie, Might, and I are all there.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Can I still join?


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

I am having trouble getting onto everywherechat now..


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Might of the Emperor said:


> I am having trouble getting onto everywherechat now..


Okay, well we had a talk about when to do our next session and we've agreed that 8pm EST is a good starting time. That's an hour and a half before I made this post in case you're not in that time zone.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

<--- Did not realize Katie was a Canadian. O_O
How are our time zones the same? hmm


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Because Canada is a large country that extends through multiple timezones just like the US. It just happens that Katie is a resident of the part of Canada that shares a timezone with New York; so whatever her timezone is, its the same one for you and myself.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I love learning geography. hah.
Anyways, I enjoyed last night. I'm anxious to start. I have a bunch of new things I would like to try out. Hoping it goes well.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Reever, I just wanted to check up and see if you had a room for mIRC? If not, I will attempt to make one. 

Let me know, thanks.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't believe I have one; tried making one last time but it didn't seem like people were able to find it. So by all means go ahead and make one for next time.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Unless you all prefer the chat we used last time. Seemed much easier. I just thought we all would like to see the dice roles. I believe in the integrity of the group, so I don't mind.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Personally I think that Everywherechat is 100x better than mIRC, so I'd like to put a vote in for using it instead.

Second, trusting players on die rolls is great, but another possibility is simply having the GM roll them. It's a considerable amount more work though, so may not necessarily be the best option.


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

I second the notion toward staying with everywhere chat. It is simple for everyone to get on the same page with, i.e. new players in the future, etc.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up that I've been having internet troubles for... well, since I moved at the start of March. I can't predict when the internet will be working as it tends to work fine for several hours at a time and then refuse to function for just as long. My ISP is sending a technician tonight (the third one in the last week...) so hopefully things will be resolved before they become a potential problem in the context of Deathwatch.


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Got my books today!


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome, Might!

NP, Katie. 

I guess the votes are in, and Everywhere Chat will be the primary network. 

As for me rolling the dice, I think I'm just going to let you guys roll and I'll trust you. It shouldn't be a problem, but if it becomes one, I will change it.

Sound good guys, and gal?


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Fine by me.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

You guys rock. Thanks for making this really easy for a scrub GM.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Will anyone, that attended last week's session, not be here tonight?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Both myself and Necrosis will be there in about an hour and a half.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I am in the same boat as Katie in Necrosis, should be there at about 7:30 or 8pm. But I will be there.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Not a problem. Just waiting on Might.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

What's the name of the room we're meeting in again?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Deathwatch2 will be the name of the room.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm having trouble connecting to everywherechat. So bear with me please.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Entai said:


> I'm having trouble connecting to everywherechat. So bear with me please.


Take your time, we're not due to start for a while anyway.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Dammit Darkeever! I somehow missed this! I've been wanting this for awhile.

Member-name - BlackGuard
Timezone - CST
Time available - Friday - Sunday 1800 - 2400 typically
Are you willing to be a GM - no


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, we started already, but if everyone else wants doesn't mind, we might be able to squeeze you in.


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry I missed last Thursday, I was on the road for my unit. I will certainly be able to make it this Thursday.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright. We'll catch you up on Thursday.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

If you guys have room for another, i have my own books and some practice with char creation so i could go through it.

Member name- hhickman

Time zone- Eastern

availability- Anytime after 4 (eastern) due to school on a weekday, free pretty much every weekend

Ability to Gm- Be glad to give it a whirl, never done it before but have some ideas for a story line


On a side note, you could use rolz.org as your dice program. You can make a room and it can put the roll into the chat log. You have to add code when using non-dice rolls though so it would get annoying as a chat system also. Just letting you know

hhickman


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't know if we can add any more. If someone drops, I'll make sure to let you know.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds good, send me a PM if space frees up, thanks!


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Who's all coming tonight?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Entai said:


> Who's all coming tonight?


I'll be there, much to my surprise. Thanks to Necrosis for reminding me that it's today - I would've completely forgotten.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

lol. I feel ya. I'm on CQ right now, hooray for some what of an internet connection.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in the chat, if you all want to join.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Entai said:


> I'm in the chat, if you all want to join.


What's the name of the chat? Because Necro and I are in a room with only us...


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought it was Deathwatch2... Which one are you in?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Entai said:


> I thought it was Deathwatch2... Which one are you in?


deathwatch2. =/


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Looks like a interesting thing is going on here 
Thought I might hop in but all of you are in the minus time zone  
I'm here in +3 GMT XD meaning that when ***** there is in new york at 8PM its 3 AM in the morning here ^^ And sadly I do have school


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else is having any trouble getting into the room today, but I am.

Also, just so everyone is aware I will not be able to play tonight. I have a course deciding report due in just over twelve hours and need to focus on that one. If we want to do this tomorrow I will be fine with that, otherwise look forward to next week's session.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

darkreever said:


> I don't know if anyone else is having any trouble getting into the room today, but I am.
> 
> Also, just so everyone is aware I will not be able to play tonight. I have a course deciding report due in just over twelve hours and need to focus on that one. If we want to do this tomorrow I will be fine with that, otherwise look forward to next week's session.


Did anything even happen? I just assumed it wasn't so I went and got really drunk


----------

